# John Deere X300R



## BacflipMeadows (Jun 1, 2012)

My thoughts on this rear bagged model X300R. Any good or bad experiences??


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have one, this is its second season 70hrs at the moment, excellent cut and bagging. Got the deflector so I dont have to bag all the time also.


----------



## BacflipMeadows (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

